# Reverse light wires needs help locating.



## jamesm (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm trying to install a camera for my 2012 Nissan Versa 1.8 and when I took out the reverse light I saw 3 black wires connected to it. I don't know which is the ground wire and which is the positive wire since it is not colored coded.

I can't post up link to pictures because my post count must be greater and I currently have 0.


----------

